# Pres training going from 22 days to 44 days in 2008



## mysteriousmind (26 Jun 2007)

As Many of you guys know, I just finished BMQ.

During BMQ one WO who was in charges of the exams and stuff like this told us that possibly starting next year, the Pres BMQ would go from 22 days to 44 days. This WO is going to Gagetown this autumn/winter to rewrite the entire program. 

There are multiple reason for this possible change and Ill try to list them here.

- There would be less of a gap  between the Reg's BMQ and the Pres BMQ, so less rant and whining. 
- Not enough time for the instructors
- Not enough time to put emphases on PT
- Some lesson are just pushed down our troath, without time to assimilate the info.
- More time to do shooting, (the course would go 3 times instead of the soul 1 time we now go)
- More time spent in Field training
- Some lesson would be added to the curriculum
- Some would me given with more time (instead of a 40 minutes, it could be giving in lets say 2 x 40 minutes)

For now those are the things that came up to my heard while writting this thread.

I would like to have you point of view, and if you find its a good idea.


----------



## mudrecceman (7 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> So this applies for both the weekend and full time reserve training?



The BMQ "package" (used to be called the CTS and CTP, Course Training Standard and Course Training Package) requires the same stuff be taught on a PRes BMQ, regardless of if it is a "straight time" one like in the summer or a unit ran SWAT (Some Weekends And Thursdays) type course ran during the regular training year.

So, I guess that means "yes".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2007)

On the face of it, given most of these courses run on the weekends, this will make it over six months long, running every weekend. Most reserve outfits can't afford that kind of time, resources or financial expeditures for a course like this.

However, given that it's nothing but a rumour, I'll wait until the official word and CTP comes out before I make further judgement. I suggest others do likewise. There's not enough substantiated information to make any kind of an educated judgement.

We don't deal in rumour here.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2007)

Look over the current BMQ and SQ, then compare it to this "new" course, and I suspect you'll see that there is little if any "increase" in training, merely a re-alignment into a single course vice two courses.


----------



## Meridian (7 Jul 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> On the face of it, given most of these courses run on the weekends, this will make it over six months long, running every weekend. Most reserve outfits can't afford that kind of time, resources or financial expeditures for a course like this.
> 
> We don't deal in rumour here.



Not to mention, I can't imagine too many reservists being keen on giving every weekend up for six months....


----------



## navymich (8 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Not to mention, I can't imagine too many reservists being keen on giving every weekend up for six months....



But when it means being able to get your training done during the school year, or not having to take a leave of absence from a civy job, it's amazing what you will give up.


----------



## Meridian (8 Jul 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> But when it means being able to get your training done during the school year, or not having to take a leave of absence from a civy job, it's amazing what you will give up.



Of course.. but selling every weekend for 3 months versus every weekend for 6 months as an example to your friends/family/gf/wife is a big difference, and a big commitment, when you are just starting out.  Additionally, it can be harder to work for people who have jobs that are on-call sometimes, or that travel.  ITs one thing to organize with your boss to be off all weekends for 3-4 months, quite another for half a year.


----------



## mudrecceman (8 Jul 2007)

I have to side with Recceguy here folks...at this point in time, is there anything solid on this?

If there ARE changes to the trng for the BMQ/DP1 stuff...it will come out officially.  Doubling the trng days is a huge change, full stop.

Anyone familiar at all with the trng challenges in the PRes world can see that without thinking but...its not for sure at this time...is it?


However..if there are changes, they will affect both the "full time summer" and SWAT type courses...as the CTS/CTP would be the same for each.  Unless lots has changed of course.

 8)


----------

